# Question regarding stronger AIs versus weaker AIs



## loafie (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi all


Background information: Im 27 and this is my first cycle and Im going to be running a 12 week cycle of 500mg Test Enanthate

So Im in a bit of pickle in that I have finally painstakingly found a source (in-person, not online) and he has *everything* I need with the exception of Arimidex/Aromasin, so what he has instead in the way of AI is Letrozole, which from research I understand is a last-line of defense against gyno that should only be used sparingly as it is extremely powerful and will likely cripple E2 (leading to bad consequences).


As such, I was wondering if there is such a thing as taking maybe a quarter or half dose of the normal dosage of Letrozole, and if that would be enough to lessen its very powerful impact on E2, such that it may mimic the effects of a more moderate AI like Aromasin?



cheers


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 9, 2019)

Get arimidex. Plenty of euro websites to get legit adex from.


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 9, 2019)

Getting legit AI, as GD has already mentioned, really isnt that hard, its a pretty readily available drug, shouldn't be too hard to get your hands on some Arimidex. Bloodwork is key though, without it Arimidex is very much a dangerous ai.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2019)

Pretty sure we have a solid thread on Euro pharms for ancillaries don't we? 

Letro can be used, if it's liquid even that might be nice. You will only need a tiny amount. Maybe .25mg 2x per week? So small tabs that will crumble and caps are out. 

Keep it simple by doing the bit of reading here and finding something easier to dose like aromasin or adex.


----------



## loafie (Jan 9, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pretty sure we have a solid thread on Euro pharms for ancillaries don't we?
> 
> Letro can be used, if it's liquid even that might be nice. You will only need a tiny amount. Maybe .25mg 2x per week? So small tabs that will crumble and caps are out.
> 
> Keep it simple by doing the bit of reading here and finding something easier to dose like aromasin or adex.




Ive done some digging around on the "Steroid Underground" forum but I wasnt able to find any threads for Euro pharms (or others for that matter) for ancillaries, 
Ill continue searching and hopefully I come across it.

I would very much indeed rather use Aromasin or Arimidex I just need to find some.

In the event that Im still unable to get either Aromasin or Arimidex, it seems like you are confirming that I can take a *smaller *than normal dose of Letrozole to essentially "weaken" it to a level of potency similar to that of Aromasin or Arimidex, am I correct?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 9, 2019)

Careful with that letro. Either go it with no AI, and keep the letro on hand if you need it. 

Or better yet, wait until you get some adex or aromasin. 

Letro is not for beginners IMO. You overdo it just a bit, and you would have been better off with no AI.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2019)

I’ve had my e2 below the detectable level on my pre-trt labs and still never these glass joint limp dick lethargic side effects that everyone talks about. I don’t get it.


----------

